# For Sale:   Mitts & Merril wood chipper



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

I have a 1991 Mitts & Merrill drum style chipper, with a 6 cyl ford industrial (gas) engine, with 800 original hours. Always stored inside & like new condition. I have 3 sets of knives & an extra anvil included with the machine. These are manufactured in Massilon, Oh, about 20 miles from my shop. The new list on a 16" drum machine(series 160)  is around 22K. Here's a link to the manufacturer's site if you want more info : M&M Chippers  I'm asking $7950.00 for mine, but I speak cash or interesting partial  trades. Please PM me if you're interested. Thanks !!  Here's a couple pics of my machine;


----------

